# Die beste AGM Batterie?



## greece68 (24. November 2017)

Jungs,
ich möchte mir nächstes Frühjahr einen Bugmotor zulegen (12V 55lbs Powerdrive) und suche jetzt das beste, was ich an AGM Batterien bekommen kann.
Es sollen zwei 80 oder 100AH ins Boot kommen, mit den lediglich die Spots abgefahren werden.
Als Hauptmotor dient ein Torqeedo Travel 1003.
Nun lese ich mich schon einige Zeit bzgl. der Batterien ein, bin aber erstaunt, dass es keine klare Aussage darüber zu lesen gibt, welche da DIE top Brands sind.
Klar wird mal Zenith genannt, aber wenn man mal bei den Caravan Foren sich um liest, fallen ganz andere Markennamen, wie Victron Energy oder Hawker und Lifeline. Die kosten alle auch deutlich mehr und da wird auf die Entladefähigkeit von 80% quasi als Qualitätsmerkmal hingewiesen.
Jetzt würde mich deshalb mal interessieren, ob hier niemand solche hochwertigen AGM's hat, die als Pärchen schnell €700-800 kosten, was nur noch etwa 1/3 weniger ist, als ne Lifepo?


----------



## archie01 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

Hallo
Eine AGM Batterie darfst du nicht mehr als 50% entladen , wenn sie dann länger aushalten soll. 
Als Alternative könnte man Bleikristall eisetzen , hier ist die Tiefentladefähigkeit erheblich höher , so das du von den vorhandenen AH wesenntlich mehr nutzen kannst.Auch die Zyklenfestigkeit ist deutlich höher , du kannst also von einer deutlich längern Haltbarkeit ausgehen.
Dafür sind die auch etwas teurer als Standart AGM`s - das sind sie aber auch wert.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

Musste erst mal googlen, was das ist, AMG-Batterie..

Scheint schon so zu sein, dass es drauf ankommt, für was und unter welchen Umständen man eine Batterie nutzen will.

War mir so auch nicht klar (daher danke für den Thread und die Frage hier).

Das gefunden, vielleicht hilfts etwas?

https://www.yachtbatterie.de/de/nass-gel-agm-batterie.html

Aich interessant ein älterer Test bei Autobatterien:
https://www.heise.de/autos/artikel/Zehn-Akkus-im-Test-1772038.html

Gelernt:
Man braucht für die Teile jedenfalls ein spezielles Ladegerät..


----------



## LOCHI (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

Ich hab mir Anfang des Jahres diese zugelegt und bin mehr als zufrieden!

https://www.ebay.de/itm/201617590599


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

auch mit speziellem Ladegerät?


----------



## Franz_16 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

Ich selber habe eine AGM-Batterie aus der unteren/mittleren Preisklasse von Multipower ist jetzt kein spezielles Deepcycle Modell. Tut aber recht zuverlässig ihren Dienst. 

Neben den genannten Zenith Modellen schmeiße ich auch nochmal die Optima-Modelle aber z.B. auch die Varta Professional Serie in den Raum. 

Die Optima seh ich hier recht häufig auf den Booten.

Ob es zwischen den einzelnen Brands einen technisch wirklich eklatanten Unterschied gibt?


----------



## gründler (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

Moin

Ich besitze Exide Gel's die ja nun recht teuer sind.

Die eine bringt mich jetzt schon seit 10J übers Wasser und hat bis dato kaum an Leistung verloren.

Agm's hab ich auch zwei aber die halten nicht so lange wie die Gel's (Vollast fahren).

Die Exide 140Ah hält mit 2 Motoren hinterm Boot ca.3-4 Std bei voller fahrt (kommt auch auf Wellen Strömung Boot) etc.an.

Ne 140 AGM hält bei gleichen bedingungen ca. 2-3Std.

Muss mir zum nächsten Frühjahr auch zwei neue hohlen und bin über diese hier gestolpert.

https://www.ebay.de/p/BSA-Solar-Gel-Wohnmobil-Batterie-100Ah-12V-B100DCG/1428735128


Erst hab ich überlegt ob ich wieder ne Exide oder Sonnenschein etc.nehme,da ich aber mittlerweile glaube das sich das innen leben der einzelnen Hersteller wohl nicht groß unterscheidet,werde ich diesmal mal nicht die Markenwaren kaufen sondern nen Mittelding wie im Link nehmen.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

immer gut, wenn solche Praxistipps kommen!

Danke dafür (und Du bist da ja wirklich viel unterwegs mit)


----------



## gründler (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> immer gut, wenn solche Praxistipps kommen!
> 
> Danke dafür (und Du bist da ja wirklich viel unterwegs mit)




Was ich weiß teile ich auch gern....

Viel unterwegs ^^ Na ja ok..... geringfügig mehr wie der Durschnittsangler  ok...mehr als geringfügig


Persönlich würde ich immer ne Gel vorziehen und nicht wegen 50€ sparen,weil soweit liegen die AGM's und Gels nicht auseinander,außer man geht in die Markenecke gucken wie Exide Sonnenschein usw.dann geht es schnell nach oben.

#h


----------



## LOCHI (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auch mit speziellem Ladegerät?



Dieses hatte ich schon vorher gehabt.

https://basba.de/ladegerat-4load-ch...PNA2Gd74LSJ6p_sfSfRXgwSDbZjB7MBBoCA5sQAvD_BwE


----------



## LOCHI (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit den "noch" viel zu teuer angebotenen Lithium Ionen Akkus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

danke für Rückmeldung!


----------



## gründler (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit den "noch" viel zu teuer angebotenen Lithium Ionen Akkus?



Da gibt es mittlerweile einige Videos auf yout. zu.

Viele Kommentare sprechen aber auch ne deutliche Sprache...die meisten sind nicht gewillt 5000-10.000€ für Motor und LIA auszugeben.

Auch der umbau eines alten Benziners auf Golden E- Motoren mit 5-10kw kommt mehr und mehr in mode (auch auf yout.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzfYAeXTOUk



Nur wenn ich sehe was das an Geld kostet und was es an Gewicht mit sich bringt.....bleib ich noch bei der alten Technik.

Bei 7 Sekunden seht ihr eine Palette im boot,das der Akku ^^ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUxiI10AEJU

Obwohl es mich tierisch reizt nen 10-....kw E-Motor mal zu testen.

#h


----------



## MegaBarsch (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit den "noch" viel zu teuer angebotenen Lithium Ionen Akkus?


Habe seit 3 Jahren diese hier und bin sehr zufrieden (da waren die auch noch "günstiger"):
https://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/LiFeYPo4-Akku-12V-90AH
Zusammen mit einem 55er Traxxis ein Traumgespann.
Für mich war auch der Transportspekt wichtig, da ich die Sachen nicht im Boot liegen lassen kann und auch mit in Urlaub nehme.
Jedenfalls kann man mit der Batterie einen ganzen Angeltag auf dem See verbringen (auch bei Welle in Schweden). 12,5 Stunden reine Fahrtzeit zu zweit (bei unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten) waren bisher der Rekord.


----------



## mlkzander (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

ist eine davon mittelfristig wirklich teurer als 2 agm?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*



MegaBarsch schrieb:


> 12,5 Stunden reine Fahrtzeit zu zweit (bei unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten) waren bisher der Rekord.


Respekt -was für Boot? Festrumpf oder Schlauchi?


----------



## MegaBarsch (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

Ein Terhi 385... ok, das ist zwar relativ leicht, aber zu zweit mit allem Gerödel...
Ich habe den Kauf jedenfalls nie bereut! Alleine die Flexibilität, E-Motor und Batterie mit nach Schweden zu nehmen (dort haben wir Leihboote). Trotz vorhandenem Benzinmotor fahre ich dort, wenn es die Verhältnisse zulassen (und man keine Strecke machen muss), immer mit dem E-Motor.
Hier fahren wir gerade zu einem Spot (E-Motor hochgeklappt). Der Akku ist unten rechts in der blauen Tasche:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

Klasse - solche Praxisaussagen das liebe ich!!

DANKE DIR!!!


----------



## greece68 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*



MegaBarsch schrieb:


> Habe seit 3 Jahren diese hier und bin sehr zufrieden (da waren die auch noch "günstiger"):
> https://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/LiFeYPo4-Akku-12V-90AH
> Zusammen mit einem 55er Traxxis ein Traumgespann.
> Für mich war auch der Transportspekt wichtig, da ich die Sachen nicht im Boot liegen lassen kann und auch mit in Urlaub nehme.
> Jedenfalls kann man mit der Batterie einen ganzen Angeltag auf dem See verbringen (auch bei Welle in Schweden). 12,5 Stunden reine Fahrtzeit zu zweit (bei unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten) waren bisher der Rekord.



Das ist mal interessant, die Rebellcell kosten tatsächlich deutlich mehr und die bieten erst gar nicht 90AH an. Top, Danke für diese Info. Das macht die Lifepo tatsächlich wieder richtig spannend, zudem ist man unterwegs auf Reisen nicht von einer Outdoor Stromversorgung abhängig. Und mit echten, verbrauchbaren 90AH komme ich mit nen 55lbs Powerdrive über den Tag (max. 10h) aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

Da siehste wieder:
Praxistipps bringens!!!


----------



## MegaBarsch (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

Immer wieder gerne! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

War echt super! Danke nochmal!!!


----------



## allegoric (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

Hallo Leute, ich nutze seit ca. 4 oder 5 Jahren eine AGM Batterie. Wir können hier bei uns fast ausschließlich mit E-Motor fahren, also ist das Geschoss auch regelmäßig in Betrieb. Ich habe nach dem geringsten Preisgefüge geschaut. Bootsgewicht samt Personen ca. 450kg voll beladen. Motor ist ein NoName Seyvilor (oder so ähnlich) 55 lbs. Ich habe bei Winner Solarbatterien zugeschlagen und bin bis jetzt zufrieden. Die Batterie wurde etliche Male tiefentladen, ich habe mittlerweile auch den Benziner dran, was auch nicht günstig ist für ne AGM Batterie, aber einen Leistungsverlust konnte ich noch nicht feststellen. Ich habe hier die "neue Batteriegeneration" verlinkt, da die alte nicht mehr verfügbar ist: http://amzn.to/2i9cDvZ . Klar, die ist schwerer als ne LifePo, aber kostet eben auch nur 1/4 davon. Zumal die LifePos auch nicht uuultra leicht sind. Ich bin damit zufrieden und das Ding ist wartungsfrei und leichter als ne gleichwertige Gelbatterie. Polizei hat mich auch angehalten und geguckt. Das war alles i.O.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

auch Dir danke für Praxiserfahrung!!!


----------



## ullsok (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

Ich hatte jahrelang AGM‘s im Einsatz. Waren aber nicht so Zyklenfest wie Gel-Batterien und ab und zu eine Tiefenentladung taten ihr übriges, sodass ein Leistungsverlust schon deutlich merkbar war.
Mit der Gel hatte ich bei gleicher AH-Leistung und gleicher Nutzung wie bei den Agm noch nie eine Tiefenentladung!


----------



## greece68 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*



ullsok schrieb:


> Ich hatte jahrelang AGM‘s im Einsatz. Waren aber nicht so Zyklenfest wie Gel-Batterien und ab und zu eine Tiefenentladung taten ihr übriges, sodass ein Leistungsverlust schon deutlich merkbar war.
> Mit der Gel hatte ich bei gleicher AH-Leistung und gleicher Nutzung wie bei den Agm noch nie eine Tiefenentladung!


Nunja, das widerspricht aber den Erfahrungen anderer Nutzer von AGM's. Die jüngere Generation von AGM's als Deep Cycle sind gerade deshalb im Vorteil gegenüber Gel, weil sie leichter und günstiger bei gleicher Leistung sind. 
Es gibt sogar Super Cycle AGM's, die eine 100% Entladung zulassen. Die benötigen dann allerdings entsprechend gute Ladegeräte, die sie langsam mit niedriger Spannung 'hochfahren'.


----------



## Tulpe2 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*

Hi,
ich habe für mein "Küchenquirl" 4 Stück 65Ah AGM als "Deep Cycle" (auch vorgesehen als Rollstuhlakku) mit einer "C1" Zulassung. Dabei können 1 Stunde konstant etwa 45A belastet werden oder  als "C5" mit 56Ah - also deutlich mehr als die o.g. 50%.
Sowas geht letztlich natürlich auch bei denen auf die Lebensdauer, allerdings sind die beiden Ältesten von 2008 - tun aber noch ihre Arbeit.

Gefahren werden je 2 Stück (gleich alt) als 12V/130Ah.
Ggf. die beiden "Alten" als "Hinbringer", und mit den Neueren (2016) geht es nach Hause.
Motor war bis lang ein Rhino VX44, neu jetzt ein Rhino BLX70.
Boot ist ein YAM380S.

Fahrzeit (VX44, Stufe4 - 5 nicht wirtschaftlich) etwas über 2 Stunden bei ca. 6 km/h - wenn halt "Strecke" geschafft werden muss.
Bei langsamerer Fahrt reicht ein Akkupaar den ganzen Angeltag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Die beste AGM Batterie?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Gefahren werden je 2 Stück (gleich alt) als 12V/130Ah.
> Ggf. die beiden "Alten" als "Hinbringer", und mit den Neueren (2016) geht es nach Hause.
> Motor war bis lang ein Rhino VX44, neu jetzt ein Rhino BLX70.


Auch ne clevere Idee!!


----------

